# pice of thier enviorment



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

i would be very happy if some1 posted a pic of a piranha/piranhas in their true enviorment and nature


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

these are what we got off the tv, i cant say yes or no, i never been to south america and nor have i swam with piranaha's but i hope these help you get a small idea.
Also do a search on Kazza for the docamentry on them.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

that is cool!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hehe bobme beat me too it...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

hehehe yes i did


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

hehehe yes i did


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

ok those are some







esh eye if i even saw one. i would not want to mess with that guy. holy crap.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

*HERE IS ANOTHER LINK WITH NATURAL PICTURE IN WILD & INFO*


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> *HERE IS ANOTHER LINK WITH NATURAL PICTURE IN WILD & INFO*


 Wow ... so dark


----------



## maxim1 (Mar 12, 2003)

bobme said:


> these are what we got off the tv, i cant say yes or no, i never been to south america and nor have i swam with piranaha's but i hope these help you get a small idea.
> Also do a search on Kazza for the docamentry on them.


 nice pics. Where did you get them? How did you get the stills from the tv?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

bobme said:


> these are what we got off the tv, i cant say yes or no, i never been to south america and nor have i swam with piranaha's but i hope these help you get a small idea.
> Also do a search on Kazza for the docamentry on them.


Hey ,
The first set came from "Survivor 6" Amazon". I took some time and captured the individual images from the videos and pasted them together.
You won't find the video from the second set of captures on Kazaa,
I have it. I used some captures for my avatar .

Pete


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

Thanks mate great pics too dude

keep rocking


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

That first set the survivor one must of been setup by someone. Unless sometimes a rhom will actually shoal with reds?!?


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Dang! Those eyes! Some day I want to set up a few 150's and have them ready to go, and travel to South America and do a bunch of collecting and bring back some awesome p's. That would rule!

That would be cool to set up a trip and go down there. Haha...if I only had enough money.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

if you ever go for a trip... travell trought swden and ill join you


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Definately!








I seriously want to do it in a few years. I'll save money and go down there for 2 weeks. I am sure that a lot of people from p-fury would love to come.

Plan on it being in a few years.


----------

